# One happy camper over at the Serotta forum..



## rodetoruin (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2233


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*I never write stuff like this*

Because I am WAY to self-absorbed.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> Because I am WAY to self-absorbed.


Well I have no BMW, no wife, no kids, no dog and no Serotta.
Give me one good reason not jump in front of a moving train...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

and i have to take a moment to swallow this wonderfull world class pill: my beloved prozac. thanks to prozac i'm seeing the bright side of my life, only...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

rodetoruin said:


> http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2233


There is nothing like the Serotta Forum, nothing at all.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

was anyone else hearing harp music in the background while reading that?


----------



## OokieCookie (Apr 8, 2004)

*omfg....*

Is that thread some kind of joke? Even if not, I still want to puke. There's nothing worse than the homoerotic love-fests of older men. Good ol' boys on bikes. Barf.


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

OokieCookie said:


> Is that thread some kind of joke? Even if not, I still want to puke. There's nothing worse than the homoerotic love-fests of older men. Good ol' boys on bikes. Barf.


Relax buddy, it's just the SNL crew working up next week's Deep Thoughts routine.


----------



## geeker (Nov 21, 2002)

OokieCookie said:


> Is that thread some kind of joke?


It's *obviously* a joke. I've never visited the Serotta forum, but the post is clearly satirical (among other tip-offs, the excessive use of "world-class"). Seems to be a salvo in some kind of troll-battle.


----------



## merlinator (Apr 16, 2004)

hiLARious


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

geeker said:


> It's *obviously* a joke. I've never visited the Serotta forum, but the post is clearly satirical (among other tip-offs, the excessive use of "world-class"). Seems to be a salvo in some kind of troll-battle.


Well perhaps one of our own can clear that up. Len J replied to it in a convincingly unsarcastic manner.

BTW. 
Have I ever told you guys how much I love you? RBR is a world class forum. Now someone please pass me a world class spoon with which to gag my world class self.


----------



## Cool Roadie nom de Plume (Apr 8, 2004)

*Road bike review*

Recently I was alone driving my 1990 Ford Taurus on the highway. I thought to myself that I was really driving a complete pile of manure. A depressing combination of remarkably smokey, noisy, and gutless engine, with clapped out brakes, dodgy steering, zero road feel, and laughable handling. In addition, sufficient space and utility (plenty of utility) for me and my Huffys.

Immediately I thought that I also have the worlds worst wife. Cheating, lying, insensitive, selfish, and always nagging me about my passion for cycling.

Next my realization that I have a dysfunctional relationship with my estranged daughter Robyn and her equally phsychotic black lab mix, adopted shelter dog, and now a dog requiring therapy, Darby.

In addition, I own 2 clapped out bicycles, a 1990 Huffy and a 1991 Huffy, each of which has given me great anguish in each and every ride, being just like my daughter, wife, and car- cheap and lacking in class in every way.

I seem to be blessed with poor health, unlike so many in my familly.

I am an active participant in the lamest forum in the entire world - Road Bike Review, which allows me to be somewhat of a Fred in a idiotic way, being ridiculed by the many lame participants. I have learned a lot about bicycling, life in general, and about the dysfunction of my fellow man in particular. Hopefully I may one day become a better person because of my passion for cycling and the interactions with those who partake in the forum, but to date nadda.

I went from a person who had made some truly irreplaceable friendships to an absolute loner.

Thanks each and everyone of you for the richness that you have taken my life. That even includes site administrators

Get stuffed the lot of you

Forever,

Cool roadie nom de plume.....


----------



## Gill-Again (Mar 11, 2004)

> ...each of which has given me great pleasure in each and every ride, being just like my daughter...


He rides his DAUGHTER!!! What's THAT all about?!?


----------



## alchemy (Sep 25, 2003)

Quick, someone pass me a bucket, I think I'm going to be sick !!!! What a w**k.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

If that isn't a world class post from a world class guy, I don't know what is.

Hey Doc - give me a prescription for whatever you gave Sandy!!

As I drove home from work in my world class 93 Ford through some truly world class road construction, I thought to myself, wow - that pothole I hit was absolutely world class.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*here's what i got from this post:*

dancing fruit


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Great post.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Frith said:


> Well I have no BMW, no wife, no kids, no dog and no Serotta.
> Give me one good reason not jump in front of a moving train...


at least you have your health


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

I can't explain it, but that's just hilarious.





J's Haiku Shop said:


> dancing fruit


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

I hope that post on the Serotta forum was a joke. I know a guy that has one and he seems somewhat normal. I will now go take a world class dump.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

I can see the commercial now-

world class Serotta ---3k
world class BMW --- 50k
world class wife ---- costs you soul, freedom and then all your $$$
world class daughter --- $$$$$ damn kids sure are expensive, and wtf is a therapy dog?

Getting dropped on the first hill by a 22 year old on his bike he cobbled together himself. Using the meager earnings from his not so world class job. The few funds that dont go to his not so world class university, or his not so world class landlord. PRICELESS

The world aint easy, my bike rides arent all spectacular, hell, yesterday I was hiding under a bridge wettter than i get in the shower waiting for the lighting to pass so i could ride home in a downpour hoping not to get hypothermia. which I think I got anyway.

I wouldn't want my life to be that easy, nothing easy is ever worth a damn thing, we become who we are through trial and effort.

my bitter rant


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

kreger said:


> I wouldn't want my life to be that easy, nothing easy is ever worth a damn thing, we become who we are through trial and effort.
> 
> my bitter rant


What makes you think that his life is (or has always been) that easy?

Sandy is a nice guy who is older, has been thru his share of tough times, and is now in a position where life is pretty good........and he is honest enough with himself to appreciate it. What's wrong with that?

You are (as are many people in this thread) presupposing quite a bit about someone who I know to be a genuinly decent guy that I would be proud if I found out he called me friend.

What's wrong with gratitude?

Len


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

Len J said:


> What makes you think that his life is (or has always been) that easy?
> 
> Sandy is a nice guy who is older, has been thru his share of tough times, and is now in a position where life is pretty good........and he is honest enough with himself to appreciate it. What's wrong with that?
> 
> ...


 now i could read sandy's thoughts in a more spiritualized way... but taken out of context it did sound ridiculous... probably because we, cyclists or not, are ridiculous if watched carefully and laughing at ourselves should be mandatory.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*J's Haiku Shop's reply is hysterical!*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> dancing fruit



I'm even ripping off your dancing fruit for my new avatar!


----------



## Spoiler (Jul 6, 2002)

Cool Roadie nom de Plume said:


> Recently I was alone driving my 1990 Ford Taurus on the highway. I thought to myself that I was really driving a complete pile of manure. A depressing combination of remarkably smokey, noisy, and gutless engine, with clapped out brakes, dodgy steering, zero road feel, and laughable handling. In addition, sufficient space and utility (plenty of utility) for me and my Huffys.
> 
> Immediately I thought that I also have the worlds worst wife. Cheating, lying, insensitive, selfish, and always nagging me about my passion for cycling.
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Spoiler (Jul 6, 2002)

Len J said:


> What makes you think that his life is (or has always been) that easy?
> 
> Sandy is a nice guy who is older, has been thru his share of tough times, and is now in a position where life is pretty good........and he is honest enough with himself to appreciate it. What's wrong with that?
> 
> ...


There's no law saying it's not possible to rebound from tough times, be a nice guy, and still come off like a World-Class wanker. We humans are multi-faceted beings.


----------



## frogjasm (Mar 6, 2004)

zero85ZEN said:


> I'm even ripping off your dancing fruit for my new avatar!



I made it my computer's background. Doesn't move, but it's still world class.


----------



## spinsistah (Feb 22, 2006)

Len J said:


> What makes you think that his life is (or has always been) that easy?
> 
> Sandy is a nice guy who is older, has been thru his share of tough times, and is now in a position where life is pretty good........and he is honest enough with himself to appreciate it. What's wrong with that?
> 
> ...


Sandy and the rest of the crew on the Serotta forum are wonderful people. Plus, Sandy LOVES dogs, what could possibly be wrong with a guy that loves dogs? They're a little wacked, but hey, so am I, so maybe that's the connection. Len understands.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

rodetoruin said:


> http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2233


You know, I was walking to the corner store from my 6th rate apartment today, and I was thinking what a total shithole I live in, and now my GF is always nagging me. Then I realised I could rip serrotta sandy's leg off on a BMX bike, and I didn't care anymore.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

howzabout a giddy load of endorphins pumped straight to the head from riding a bike.


QUOTE=Frith]Well I have no BMW, no wife, no kids, no dog and no Serotta.
Give me one good reason not jump in front of a moving train...[/QUOTE]


----------

